# NJ/PA Campground



## JGPR80

Hi All,

I'm looking to go tent camping sometime this summer with some friends. I want to rough it as much as possible - be surrounded by woods (near a lake may be nice), cook over a campfire, the whole 9. Dont really want to go to a place where you can go swimming in a pool around the corner or the like. 

I'm close(ish) to the Delaware water gap and I believe they have some decent camping in that area from what I've heard. Any suggestions on places in the northern nj area area appreciated as well as anyplace near central jersey. I'm located in West Orange as a reference point.

Truly appreciate any help! Thanks in advance


----------



## dogbone

Kittatinny Canoes, camp and canoe. It was good, don't know about now. They jam you in on weekends. You can camp on the river or up in the back.
Stokes State Park and High Point State Park. Lotta woods there. The Flat Brook for trout fishing.
Cedar Creek Campground, Bayville, NJ. They have tubing and canoe trips from there campground.
If it is a vacation trip and you don't mind driving 5hrs. Wellesley Island State Park, NY. It is on the St Lawrence River. They have some great tent sites, over looking the river, with great views. You are camping on an Island. I think it is in Alexandria Bay, NY.


----------



## get_away_guenthers

Wharton State Forest....they have very, very primitive sites


----------



## Jimbo N Redfun

*Bald Eagle State Park*

Better late than never, we just joined here and I saw your post. Been to Bald Eagle maybe 5 or 6 times, first with a tent then with our pop-up. Can't wait to go back with our new travel trailer.

The park is located just outside Lock Haven, PA. Take I-80 to 220 toward Lock Haven then peel off in Mill Hall onto Rt 150, easy to get to. The park has modern sites, but we've mostly gone to the "primitive" side. There are water faucets along the road, but no water or electric hookups. No showers, but they do have "outhouse style" rest rooms. The tent sites are walk-ins and until I got too old and tired to carry our junk into the woods we loved going to them. Private and quiet. Many sites have those dirt platforms for your tent. It's pretty rocky up there so you might want to get one of those sites.

Check out the PA DCNR web site and you can look at all the state parks, we have a ton of them. We've been to Francis Slocum, Bald Eagle, Promised Land, Big Pine, and Locust Lake; haven't had a bad experience anywhere. The hardest part is trying to decide which one to camp at next.

Enjoy!


----------

